# My Java won't work on my laptop.



## geckotooth (Oct 16, 2010)

When ever I try to install Java on my laptop, I get an error message. The same thing happens when I try to uninstall an old version of it. I have a Java on my laptop, but it DOES NOT work. Its like it doesn't exist.

This happens when I try to install Java from the site.









and this is what happens when i try to uninstall the current Java that IS NOT working on my laptop.









Please help. Please.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

This is a problem with the Windows Installer service
 I I would suggest you to *unregister and re-register Windows installer**, *and check if it helps:
i. On the "Start" menu, Type Run in the search bar and hit enter.
ii. In the "Open" box, type "msiexec /unreg", and then press ENTER. 
iii. On the "Start" menu, Type” Run” in the search bar and hit enter.
iv. In the "Open" box, type "msiexec /regserver", and then press ENTER.
I would also suggest you to run System File Checker and see if it helps, here are the steps:
1. Click Start, click All Programs, click Accessories, right-click Command Prompt, and select Run as Administrator.
2. Click Continue or supply Administrator credentials if prompted.
3. In the Command Prompt window type the following, and press Enter:
sfc /scannow


----------



## geckotooth (Oct 16, 2010)

Not working. Please please help. Isn't there a way to fix error 1723??


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

did you run

sfc /scannow


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

After SFC, uninstall all versions Java.

See if Java JDK will install -Java SE Downloads


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

Hi, this is an issue that the developers need to address, the user is caught in the bad blood between MS and Sun. When you install a newer version of Java the old stays this can and does create problems. We developed a script to remove older versions, however this free program also addresses the "installer issue" nothing to do with windows installer Sun Download Manager is the problem here. Run and check ALL boxes under "Additional Tasks" in this Java removal tool. When complete go to the site JCGriff2 posted and download the JRE Version Let us know how you get on.

Run this .zip file then double click on the JavaRa executable to install the program.

View attachment 85628


----------

